
Rachel Maddow Confronts Her NBC News Bosses Live, on the Air - taytus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/25/business/rachel-maddow-ronan-farrow-nbc.html
======
topmonk
[https://archive.is/PALHz](https://archive.is/PALHz)

